# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  'Phượt' Hà Nội xuyên đêm - Thú thư giãn mới của bạn trẻ - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Thời tiết Hà Nội những ngày hè khiến không khí tại các khu trọ sinh viên càng thêm bức bối. Đặc biệt, với các bạn sinh viên trọ ở những căn phòng có mái lợp bê tông hoặc phòng kín thì ở trong nhà cả ngày chẳng giúp tránh nóng mà còn là phương pháp "hành xác" tệ hại.* 



Cảnh chợ họp vào ban đêm.
*Phượt tránh nóng.*

Nhưng còn có một Hà Nội về đêm mang một hình dáng khác, hơi thở khác. Những con đường rộng thênh thang, gió mát rượi, không còn cảnh người xe chen lấn, không còn những tiếng còi xin đường. Mọi thứ bỗng trở nên yên bình tĩnh lặng. Chỉ riêng không khí ấy cũng đủ để con người ta thấy thư thái, mát mẻ trong người.

Vừa trở về sau một chuyến lang thang đêm cùng đám bạn, Trần Thị Anh Trâm (năm thứ 4, Học viện Báo chí - Tuyên truyền) vui vẻ nói: "Mình từng tham gia nhiều chuyến phượt đến các mảnh đất xa xôi song chưa bao giờ lang thang vào buổi đêm, tại Hà Nội. Thấy cô bạn cùng lớp rủ rê, mình đồng ý đi luôn. Chuyến đi ngắn nhưng để lại trong mình nhiều ấn tượng lạ, lần đầu tiên cảm nhận một Hà Nội mát và lặng đến như thế".

Trong chuyến đi đó, nhóm của Trâm có 6 thành viên, đều là những người bạn thân thiết cùng lớp, cùng trường. Chỉ sau khi í ới nhau qua mạng và điện thoại, một kế hoạch đã được nhóm lập ra khá tường tận và chi tiết với các điểm "du hý" không thể bỏ qua tại Hà Nội: Bờ Hồ - Nhà Thờ Lớn - cầu Long Biên - chợ hoa Quảng Bá…

Đúng 9h tối, cả nhóm tập trung trước cổng trường, điểm danh quân số, phân công xế - ôm. Sau đó, họ tìm một quán trà đá để cùng nhau duyệt lại lịch trình. Khi mọi thứ đã thống nhất, cả nhóm bắt đầu lên đường.

Thay vì ăn uống tại các hàng quán đêm, nhóm khác của Hân tự túc ăn uống bằng cách mua đồ ăn sẵn ở nhà mang đi. Khi cuộc chơi đã thấm mệt, cảm nhận được cái đói cồn cào, cả hội sẽ du hý tới một không gian thoáng rộng, trải áo nhựa và "đánh chén". Vì đồ ăn chỉ gồm hoa quả, bánh mì, sữa, thịt hộp và vài đồ ăn vặt khác nên không gây khó khăn gì trong quá trình di chuyển.

Hân chia sẻ: "Dịp Đại lễ 1.000 năm Thăng Long, mình cũng cùng vài người bạn đi ngắm cảnh phố phường vào buổi tối. Đêm Hà Nội khi đó rực rỡ đèn hoa, không khí hứng khởi, người người ùa ra đường, thậm chí, các vạt đường cũng rải rác người trải áo mưa nằm ngủ. Ấn tượng mạnh từ đó nên muốn tổ chức một chuyến đi khác. Nhân thể đợt này đang nóng nên mình hào hứng rủ bạn bè làm luôn một chuyến".

Không giống như các chuyến phượt xa xôi, dài ngày, ai nấy đều phải chuẩn bị rất kỹ đồ dùng, vật dụng cá nhân thì lòng vòng quanh Hà Nội về đêm lại chỉ phải chuẩn bị rất đơn giản.

Đó có thể là chút đồ ăn sẵn, một chiếc áo thu đông mỏng, một vài chiếc máy ảnh du lịch nhỏ gọn để ghi lại khoảnh khắc, một bình xăng thật đầy để không lo hết xăng vào giữa đêm khuya. Với chừng ấy đồ, họ sẵn sàng lên đường.

Chi phí cho một chuyến đi thế này rất rẻ. Chỉ khoảng 50.000 đồng/người là cả bọn đã thoải mái phượt. Vì đi đêm nên hầu hết các nhóm đều có cả nam cả nữ, nhằm tăng độ an toàn cho chuyến đi. Không chỉ là những hành trình tránh nóng, gây dựng kỷ niệm, thông qua các chuyến đi thế này, nhiều bạn bỗng bồi đắp thêm tình yêu với Hà Nội.



Nhóm bạn của Trâm chụp ảnh lưu niệm.
*Nguyên tắc bảo đảm an toàn*

Là chuyến đi trong thời gian ngắn, song lại tổ chức vào ban đêm nên luôn có những hiểm nguy rình rập. Mai Thị Hoa (Học viện Báo chí - Tuyên truyền) vẫn nhớ một phen hú hồn tại Hồ Gươm.

Hôm đó, Hoa cùng một bạn nữ trong lớp đi tác nghiệp, hứng lên thế là rủ nhau xuyên đêm. Lúc cả hai đang ngồi ở Bờ Hồ thì có một nam thanh niên lân la ra làm quen. Muốn "nắn vía" đối tượng nên cả hai phải nói dối là dân buôn bán ở chợ hoa Quảng Bá.

Thế nhưng, nhìn gương mặt non choẹt của cả hai, gã thanh niên không hề tin mà nói thẳng: "Các em nói dối anh thế nào ấy chứ, trẻ như thế này chắc chỉ đang đi học". Không muốn trò chuyện với người lạ, nên cả hai xin phép có việc phải đi.

Mặc dù không gặp nguy hiểm gì song đó cũng là bài học để Hoa cảnh giác, nếu muốn đi lang thang vào đêm thì phải có đội hình đông đảo. Để tránh những "tai nạn" có thể gặp chỉ trong chục giờ ngắn ngủi, mỗi đoàn phượt sinh viên thường đề ra những nguyên tắc riêng. Song họ vẫn có những nguyên tắc chung nhất. Đó là các bạn gái cần ăn mặc kín đáo để tránh ánh mắt tò mò hoặc gặp phải sự sàm sỡ của những kẻ du đãng.

Đặc biệt, để chuyến đi được trọn vẹn, các phượt thủ cần mang đầy đủ giấy tờ tùy thân để xuất trình cảnh sát khi cần thiết. Đi đông là phương pháp lựa chọn an toàn nhất mà mọi nhóm phượt đề cao.



Để tham quan điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## Amp21

Hn về đêm rất đẹp ^^

----------


## alonedevil

Mình cũng rất thik đi dạo Hà Nội đêm nhưng chưa có dám đi, sợ....

----------

